# Bellator 60 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Mar. 9th. If SmackyBear signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 60, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 6 PM on fight night EST:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Joe Warren vs. Pat Curran
> Marlon Sandro vs. Roberto Vargas
> Ronnie Mann vs. Mike Corey
> Daniel Straus vs. Jeremy Spoon
> 
> Under Card (Pick 2)
> 
> Cory Galloway vs. Jake Nauracy
> Travis Wiuff vs. Anthony Gomez
> Sean McCorkle vs. Richard White
> Shamar Bailey vs. Josh Shockley
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Kenny Foster
> Genair da Silva vs. Bobby Reardanz





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*Main Event

SmackyBear (6-3) vs St.Paul Guy (5-3)

Main Card

hixxy (5-5-1) vs Bknmax (5-5)
pipe (4-1-1) vs dudeabides (4-5)
HitOrGetHit (1-1) vs kantowrestler (0-9-1)
beezer (4-2-1) vs Dan9 (0-0)
*

*
Members signed up:

beezer
Dan9
HitOrGetHit
kantowrestler
pipe
hixxy
SmackyBear
Bknmax
St.Paul Guy
dudeabides
*


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Count me in.


----------



## Bknmax

Yah I'm in


----------



## SmackyBear

I'm down. Anyone want to make the case for the title shot?


----------



## St.Paul Guy

SmackyBear said:


> I'm down. Anyone want to make the case for the title shot?


I'm the highest rated guy in the rankings not named UFC_OWNS. Plus I think it would be a really good match! :thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm the highest rated guy in the rankings not named UFC_OWNS. Plus I think it would be a really good match! :thumb02:


Forgot about Owns. I owe him a shot, but I assume he's still banned and gonna miss this one. Though I don't know when he's coming back.

Well, if he misses it, you're next in line so you should get the shot. 

Time for research...


----------



## hixxy

Im in.


----------



## pipe

im in


----------



## kantowrestler

I am in for an actual win this time!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'll do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up guys, the matchups are in the first post of the thread. SmackyBear vs St.paul Guy for the title! And a few other main card fights are sure to be the best thing ever on MTV 2. The signups are still open until Friday night if anybody else wants to play, and we just need the picks by the time the prelims start at 7 pm Eastern, 6 central.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm going to win this time!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

My picks will be in today :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm looking forward to this fight card.


----------



## hixxy

Best get picking!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Crap forgot haha


----------



## Dan9

I'd like to try.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up Dan9 we just need one more person to sign up by the time the Spike.com prelims start to make a matchup. There are two people that signed up that still haven't sent their picks so I don't know if we'll need a stand in or not. But hopefully somebody just signs up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan9

I hate that Bellator only comes on a channel that's not in HD on Directv!


----------



## dudeabides

beezer vs Dan9 is on the card now, he signed up!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Picks sent


----------



## kantowrestler

Well the channel issue will change at the end of the year.


----------



## dudeabides

Watching the prelims, who's with me?

http://d2o50i5c2dr30a.cloudfront.net/dc0fa042-c4ec-449a-b0b4-cf64d343be84.jpg


----------



## kantowrestler

Aren't they available on the Spike website?


----------



## dudeabides

They are on both Bellator and Spike, prelims and postlims. I checked them both out and Bellator's site had the better stream, at least on my computer.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 60 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Da Silva TKO 3
> Bezerra Sub 2
> Shockley UD
> Sandro Sub 1
> Corey UD
> Straus UD
> Curran KO 3
> McCorkle Sub 1
> Wiuff UD
> Nauracy Sub 2



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
SmackyBear (6-4) vs St.Paul Guy (6-3)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 123 to 113!!! 
*

He is the new, champion of the Bellator pick 'em league! Here is your belt if you dare to defend it:








​

*
Main Card

hixxy (5-6-1) vs Bknmax (6-5)
Fight won by Bknmax 106 to 0! 

pipe (5-1-1) vs dudeabides (4-6)
Fight won by pipe 140 to 105! 

HitOrGetHit (1-2) vs kantowrestler (1-9-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 104 to 89! 

beezer (5-2-1) vs Dan9 (0-1)
Fight won by beezer 96 to 93!!! 
*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was the genius pipe with 140. Will keep doing these every Bellator card week after week if you guys want to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

SmackyBear


> McCorkle, sub, round 1 *25*
> 
> Wiuff, T/KO, round 3 *16*
> 
> Bezerra, sub, round 1 *20*
> 
> Mann, sub, round 2
> 
> Sandro, UD *13*
> 
> Curran, T/KO, round 3 *20*
> 
> Straus, UD *19*
> *Total 6 of 7 for 113 pts.*


St.Paul Guy


> 1 Sean McCorkle Sub R1 *25*
> 2 Marlon Sandro via R1 TKO *19*
> 3 Pat Curran via R2 TKO *20*
> 4 Alexandre Bezerra via Sub R1 *19*
> 5 Travis Wiuff via UD *21*
> 6 Ronnie Mann via UD
> 7 Daniel Straus via UD *19*
> *Total 6 of 7 for 123 pts.*


hixxy


> No picks sent


Bknmax


> Marlon Sandro,KO,Round 2 *17*
> Ronnie Mann,Decision (Unanimous)
> Pat Curran,KO,Round 2 *20*
> Alexandre Bezerra,Decision (Unanimous) *14*
> Daniel Straus,Decision (Unanimous) *21*
> Jake Nauracy,KO,Round 2 *15*
> Sean McCorkle,Submission,Round 1 *19*
> *Total 6 of 7 for 106 pts.*


pipe


> Sean McCorkle - Sub - rnd 1 *25*
> Marlon Sandro - UD *16*
> Mike Corey - UD *23*
> Daniel Straus - UD *22*
> Jake Nauracy - Sub - rnd 1 *18*
> Alexandre Bezerra - Sub rnd 2 *20*
> Pat Curran - Tko rnd 2 *16*
> *Total 7of 7 for 140 pts.*


dudeabides


> McCorkle Sub 1 *25*
> Sandro UD *16*
> Bezerra Sub 2 *23*
> Mann UD
> Wiuff UD *21*
> Straus UD *20*
> Warren UD
> *Total 5 of 7 for 105 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Joe Warren via Unanimous Decision
> Marlon Sandro via Unanimois Decision *16*
> Sean McCorkle via tko rd. 1 *18*
> Travis Wiuff via sub rd. 2 *14*
> Mike Corey via submission rd. 2 *13*
> Alexandre Bezerra via Unanimous Decision *12*
> Daniel Straus via split decision *16*
> *Total 6 of 7 for 89 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Pat Curran/unanimous decision *17*
> Marlon Sandro/unanimous decision *16*
> Ronnie Mann/submission/round
> Alexandre Bezerra/submission/rd 1 *19*
> Daniel Straus/unanimous decision *21*
> Travis Wiuff/submission/round 2 *12*
> Sean McCorkle/submission/round 1 *19*
> *Total 6 of 7 for 104 pts.*


beezer


> Sean McCorkle vs. Richard White
> McCorkle (Submission 1st) *25*
> 
> Marlon Sandro vs. Roberto Vargas+
> Sandro (Unanimous Decision) *16*
> 
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Genair da Silva
> Bezerra (Submission 2nd) *23*
> 
> Travis Wiuff vs. Anthony Gomez
> Wiuff (TKO 2nd round) *14*
> 
> Daniel Straus vs. Jeremy Spoon
> Strauss (Split Decision) *18*
> 
> Ronnie Mann vs. Mike Corey
> Mann (Unanimous Decision)
> 
> Joe Warren vs. Pat Curran
> Warren (Unanimous Decision)
> *Total 5 of 7 for 96 pts.*


Dan9


> Joe Warren vs. Pat Curran- Curran via TKO Round 2 *22*
> Marlon Sandro vs. Roberto Vargas- Sandro via Sub Round 1 *24*
> Ronnie Mann vs. Mike Corey- Corey via TKO Round 3 *15*
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Genair da Silva- Bezerra via Sub Round 1 *19*
> Daniel Straus vs. Jeremy Spoon- Straus via TKO Round 1 *13*
> Cory Galloway vs. Jake Nauracy- Galloway via Sub Round 2
> Travis Wiuff vs. Anthony Gomez- Gomez via TKO Round 1
> *Total 5 of 7 for 93 pts.*


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear

Damn. Good one St.Paul Guy. Good picking all around actually.


----------



## dudeabides

Yeah he did, and look at pipe didn't miss a single fight too bad I was going against him nobody else could trade me before like Bellator traded guys haha. But the title fight here was awesome and not as one sided as the real Bellator title fight. And we had kanto winning his first matchup! Congrats all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy

Many apology's for not making my picks last night. I think that's the second time I have failed to do so in Bellator.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Twas a good match Smackybear. I'm sure we'll meet again with all the Bellator events coming up.

Pipe, what say we give it a go next week?


----------



## beezer

Bit rusty... lucky to get the win this time. Thanks for the fight Dan9!


----------



## kantowrestler

It's about freakin time! Now I just need to build my record back to an even record. Hopefully I can build up to a title shot.


----------



## dudeabides

The next one is up with some tough fights to pick from, if anybody's up to it.


----------



## pipe

St.Paul Guy said:


> Twas a good match Smackybear. I'm sure we'll meet again with all the Bellator events coming up.
> 
> Pipe, what say we give it a go next week?


You sir have just signed up for an ass whoopin


----------



## kantowrestler

Can I get someone with a similar record?


----------



## pipe

kantowrestler said:


> Can I get someone with a similar record?


Bob Sapp? :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

At this point even Bob Sapp has a better record then I do.


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> At this point even Bob Sapp has a better record then I do.


Kenneth Allen


----------



## kantowrestler

Who is Kenneth Allen?


----------



## SmackyBear

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Kenneth Allen?


The epitome of persistence in MMA.

Profile.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

SmackyBear said:


> The epitome of persistence in MMA.
> 
> Profile.


Rofl. I've never heard of this guy. That's effing hilarious. I almost feel bad for Cory Simpson...


----------



## kantowrestler

Why is this guy still fighting?


----------

